# anonymous Wood Donor



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 6, 2016)

I was gone most of the morning and got home this afternoon to a pile of logs back by my woodworking shed. I cut up a couple of pieces of the special stuff to make sure they didn't go bad. I need to find out who to thank for these beauties.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2016)

Walnut? Nice looking stuff.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 6, 2016)

Yes a whole pile of walnut logs! I cut the two crotches into a turning blanks. and hopefully tomorrow I have time to cut some slabs out of the bigger logs

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## scrimman (Mar 6, 2016)

You lucky, lucky dog you.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2016)

It was a hell of a drive, but you're welcome Danny! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Mar 6, 2016)

It's a good day when you get home and wood has shown up.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 6, 2016)

By the way Danny, all I need out of this is half of once you get it cut and dry!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> By the way Danny, all I need out of this is half of once you get it cut and dry!!


No problem! I will let you know when it is cut so you can come and pick it up. Should be done in about 9 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 6, 2016)

You must be living right!!! Congrats! We all should be so fortunate. Chuck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 7, 2016)

Congrats, You can't beat that deal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 7, 2016)

Mystery solved! One of the guys that works part time at work dropped it off while I was gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 7, 2016)

I love free wood....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice gesture glad it happened to you.


----------

